# Weed Spray



## Kingwilly (Aug 12, 2010)

I think this been asked before, but does anyone use a lawn service to fertilize their lawns? I stopped my service last year when I got my pup, but the dandelions are in full bloom and I am not sure what to do. I have about an acre to deal with and need some advice....

Thanks,

KW


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I have the same concerns! I live on a lake, and I have a great dog. Consequently, I've decided not to put anything poisonous on my lawn that could end up in the lake or in the dog. My real goal in life is to live in agreement with nature. I've just learned to appreciate the dandelions. If they hadn't received so much bad press over the years, they could be considered quite pretty! 

I don't use fertilizer on my lawn, either. It would just end up fertilizing the lake weeds. Amazingly, my lawn turns green every Spring!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Once bloomed it's too late. You can use the "halts" products and they will stop the crab grass (dandelions) and other weeds before they germinate. The only other way I know is to dig out the roots by hand. They have very deep roots but it can be done. There is also a weed killer spray that you can use but much harder to control them with the spray. I wouldn't let the dog on the lawn until after a good rain. I used the Lesco fertilizer with Halts this year and it does have less nitrogen. It has worked out well and less expensive then the Scotts turf builder product.


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

You might try the vinegar method. I have seen this posted on multiple websites and most show good results. It can kill grass though and other plants so be careful. There is also a place near where I live that sells organic and kid/pet safe products for use on lawns. You might try a google search and see if you can find something like this near where you live.


----------

